# Third level maintenance grant increased



## Brendan Burgess (12 Oct 2021)

Not sure how much 

Income threshold increased (by €1k?) 

45km to 35km


----------



## michaelm (12 Oct 2021)

"the maintenance grant will be increased by €200.  This will be the first increase of the rate of the Ordinary Maintenance Grant since 2012 and will impact around 60,000 students.  This funding will also improve eligibility by expanding the qualifying income thresholds by €1,000 and reducing the qualifying distance to qualify for the non-adjacent rate from 45 kilometres to 30 kilometres."


----------



## Purple (13 Oct 2021)

michaelm said:


> and reducing the qualifying distance to qualify for the non-adjacent rate from 45 kilometres to 30 kilometres."


Must be for Dublin based students studying in Maynooth.


----------

